# Kindle Beach Cover?



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a trip planned to Florida and plan to spend all of my time on the beach sitting in the sand, probably with suntan lotion on my hands.  I have an Oberon cover as well as the lighted Amazon cover but I worry about getting lotion on the Oberon or sand in the light area of the Amazon.  I am thinking of buying a cheap Ebay cover just to take to the beach.  I borrowed a friends Trendydigital cover to try it out, but once your Kindle is snapped, double snapped and thrice snapped into the bag, you can't turn the Kindle back on through the thick plastic without undoing it all once it falls asleep.  I know I could just use a ziplock bag to protect it from the sand, but then I will have no protection for it inside my big beach bag.  What do they rest of you do when beaching?


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

I think Klear Kase is coming out with their new K3 cover sometime this month. You might want to check out their website. I had the K2 cover for boating and it was excellent.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I found a cheap cover called Trendy Digital WaterGuard Waterproof Case on Amazon for under $20.
Looks like it would work without spending much.

http://www.amazon.com/TrendyDigital-WaterGuard-Waterproof-Padding-Generation/dp/B003YGKPCK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1305115827&sr=8-4


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Check out our Leisure Jacket for the Kindle 3...

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-leisure.psp

Although not waterproof, it provides superior splash and sand protection and is ideal for reading on the beach.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Check out our Leisure Jacket for the Kindle 3...
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-leisure.psp
> 
> Although not waterproof, it provides superior splash and sand protection and is ideal for reading on the beach.


I got one of these to use outside when my kids are splashing in the pool or the sprinkler. It has a double zipper, so you can position it at the bottom and only have to open it a tiny bit for your finger to reach the sleep/off button.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Check out our Leisure Jacket for the Kindle 3...
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-leisure.psp
> 
> Although not waterproof, it provides superior splash and sand protection and is ideal for reading on the beach.


I have it and love it. Have used it while sitting by a pool filled with splashing kids. Great case!


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Just soooo annoying that Trendy Digital Water Guard Waterproof Case can't be shipped to Norway


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

mommacomet said:


> I found a cheap cover called Trendy Digital WaterGuard Waterproof Case on Amazon for under $20.
> Looks like it would work without spending much.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TrendyDigital-WaterGuard-Waterproof-Padding-Generation/dp/B003YGKPCK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1305115827&sr=8-4


I use this in the tub, outside by the hotub, and am getting ready to take it to the beach. Works well & isn't too expensive.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a "splashproof" case from Octovo for my K2, and it worked really well at the beach and pool last summer.  It looks like they've changed the design somewhat for the K3, and I haven't gotten around to getting one for my K3 yet, so I can't specifically recommend it.  But if the K2 version was any indication, the K3 version should be a great cover.  (and $10 cheaper than the M-edge Leisure Jacket.)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about this as well and I think I'm going to just use a ziplock on the beach and then get a slip-cover/sleeve for extra protection in my bag (something I can just shove the Kindle WITH the ziplock still on it into). I can't imagine I'll need my lighted cover on the beach anyway, though I'll bring it along for the flight.

The Leisure Jacket from M-Edge looks good but in order to really protect the front of the Kindle while it's inside a bag, you have to open it and turn it around inside the jacket, during which time you could get sand and lotion on it, defeating the purpose. Plus I need something available in the UK - I know they ship to the UK but the problem is VAT on imported products.

So I'm thinking about something like this, which looks like it'll fit a Kindle plus ziplock and it's washable so no biggie if I get lotion or sand/dirt on it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belkin-Pleated-Neoprene-Generation-Midnight/dp/B003VPABUK/ref=sr_1_36?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1305628121&sr=1-36


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Before I got my guardian case for my K2 I just would fold the normal case back and put it in a zip-lock bag.  Once I was done, I would take it out of the zip-lock, close the case and put it in my bag.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought a 6.99 clear dry bag at Bahia Honda State Park in Florida. I put it in the dry bag when we went on a snorkeling trip.  I kept a dishtowel in my beach bag and made sure I wiped my hands well before I would get my kindle out while sitting on the beach under an umbrella.

But then again I bought the 2 year extended warranty, just in case.


----------



## WarAgainstSpammers (May 19, 2011)

I use a ziplock or lock and lock wares.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I have had the Trendy Digital case for a while.  I have used it a couple of times, but always in situations where it turned out to be unnecessary.  I was poolside, but far enough away that nothing every came my way is an example.  Well, Friday night I took it to a hotel hot tub.  The jets were really strong.  I had to keep brushing the water off the covered screen so I could keep reading.  Case did its job beautifully.  I was very pleased.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Totally off topic....but where in Florida are you visiting?
I'm down here about 3-5 miles from Clearwater.


----------



## shortbun (May 15, 2011)

The trendydigital works well with the Kindle in head first. You can access the on/off switch and unless your're some who would use it a lot, no damage to the waterproof bag.  I was actually using two pieces of bubble wrap in a zip lock for storage protection.  I've got an Oberon on the way.


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

@DreamWeaver
Good to hear! I just ordered the M-Edge Leisure Jacket since the TrendyDigital isn't delivered to Norway.
I leave for Thailand Friday. Hopefully the M-Edge arrives in time! Don't want to bring my Oberon to the beach...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Trulte said:


> I leave for Thailand Friday. Hopefully the M-Edge arrives in time! Don't want to bring my Oberon to the beach...


I am very happy with the M-Edge Leisure Jacket. It has zippered storage in the back too, which is handy. If you don't receive the M-Edge in time for your trip, a zippered plastic storage bag (Ziploc or similar) will work to protect the Kindle.

Have a _wonderful_ trip to Thailand! I hear it's beautiful there!


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, thanks for all of the advice. I ended up getting this Case Crown case for $12. It looks very similar to the M-Edge Leisure jacket, but cheaper. I know it won't compare to the Trendy Digital for ability to be completely waterproof, but I don't plan to be IN the water with it, just near it.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200585423426&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123

Susan67, I will be staying in Treasure Island. A group of teachers from Indiana go down there every year as soon as school it out to relax, read and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I just Googled Treasure Island...it's about 11 miles from here! What could be better than Kindle at the beach...sun, fun, and reading. If you enjoy seafood...give Crabby Bill's a try...my favorite! I have no help with the cover question. I have been using a ziplock bag! LOL.


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Susan67, Isn't Crabby Bill's at St. John's bay?  I know we have eaten there a few times.  We stay at the Satellite Motel, run by a really nice German couple. They get a lot of european guests.  Sometimes, we are the only American's there.  Not many, if any kids, either and we are right across the street from the Treasure Island beach.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't see one listed in St. John's Bay. I know they have one in Clearwater, Indian Rocks, and Tampa. You can find the Indian Rocks and Clearwater locations just by following Gulf Blvd which is the main road running along all the beaches.
Here is Crabby Bill's website.

www.crabbybills.com

Surprisingly, for a seafood place, they have a pretty good ribeye too. I also recommend the Yellowfin Tuna, grilled, medium rare. Excellant if you like tuna. Their bucket of mussels is very good also....now I'm hungry for seafood!!! LOL.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

Right now on Amazon you can get the Octovo Tirim Splashproof case for $1.00, or $5.99 shipped.  There are two coupon codes on the product page that you can input during checkout.  For some reason they list two different codes on the same page, but you can only use one of them.  

The first one (4I7WHQR gives you a $23.99 discount, bringing the total to $1.00 plus $4.99 shipping for a total of $5.99 shipped.  The second code (4I7WHQR gives you two discounts for some reason, one for $24.74 & a second discount of $.24, effectively bringing the price to $.01, w/$4.99 shipping for a total of $5.00. I used the second code & got my case for $5.00 total including shipping.  

Not too shabby, I think.  And it's listing as shipped, so looks like Octovo's honoring the deal.  I just checked & it's still available.  

I have the TrendyDigital case for the K2 that I was planning on using for my K3, but the Octovo Tirim case was too good of a deal to pass up.  I also ordered the Solis light at the same time so I could pay for shipping only once.  $35.23 got me the Solis light & the Tirim Splashproof cover.


----------

